# EZ Drummer Question?



## Titanwar990 (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi. Just recently picked up EZdrummer and DFH but cant seem to find the 3/4 and 6/4 time sig grooves. Are there any? 
Thanks


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 7, 2010)

Honestly, I use EZDrummer, but I just make my own patterns. You can make anything you want if you take a few minutes to work it out.
At a glance, I don't see the 3/4 or 6/4 stuff at all...


----------



## nihilist (Jul 7, 2010)

Program your own beats.


----------



## Titanwar990 (Jul 7, 2010)

Using Reaper i honestly have no clue how to do it efficiently.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 7, 2010)

When you open the EZDrummer interface (where it shows the actual kit), select a premade pattern, drag it to the VST track. On cubase, it will show something like the waveform "box" like when you record a guitar track. If it does show something like that, double click it, or right click it and look for something to edit the pattern, or a piano roll, or anything like that. I have no clue if you understand how the piano roll works, or if reaper even has one, but if you have any questions about that stuff, ask away, I'll try to help if I can.


----------



## Titanwar990 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help, but using the piano roll is what i wanted to avoid :/ The most sensible alternative seemed to be using my keyboard (computer keyboard) to play the drums with.And as ghetto as that sounds I dont have expendable cash for a full sized midi keyboard at the moment. Is there a way to record what im playing in EZ Drummer "live" using my keyboard? Thanks for the help.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 8, 2010)

There are some programs that are supposed to let you do that...I got one a while back, because I felt the same way as you do about the piano roll. Google it, I never did try the one I got because I got used to the piano roll. It is intimidating at first, but after you get the hang of it, it's nothing!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jul 12, 2010)

chaosxcomplex said:


> Honestly, I use EZDrummer, but I just make my own patterns. You can make anything you want if you take a few minutes to work it out.
> At a glance, I don't see the 3/4 or 6/4 stuff at all...


 

What program do you use to create your own midi file? cause i have been wondering how to create my own beats for a while.

the drums are to simple for my taste from DKH IMO


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Jul 12, 2010)

cwhitey2 said:


> What program do you use to create your own midi file? cause i have been wondering how to create my own beats for a while.
> 
> the drums are to simple for my taste from DKH IMO



I use the piano roll in Cubase LE4. In that program I just drag and drop a pre-made beat, then just double click the little representation thing on the track and it opens up the beat on the piano roll.


----------

